# 2 endangered bobcats found on Ohio roads



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

ATHENS -- State wildlife authorities say two endangered bobcats have been found as roadkill alongside separate highways in eastern Ohio's Belmont County.









More...


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

We saw 2 during the first week of November down at Aep. 1 while driving and 1 while in a treestand.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Ohio News RSS said:


> ATHENS -- State wildlife authorities say two endangered bobcats have been found as roadkill alongside separate highways in eastern Ohio's Belmont County.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dead Bobcats in Athens, hummmmm... Their football season wasn't that bad


----------



## musky fisherman (Jun 28, 2008)

how r they endangered ive treed 6 this **** season while **** hunting in noble county my trapping buddy has caught 4 and released them


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

said to hear about the bobcats but glad to see there is a small population of them coming back to Ohio.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

They have found 2 this year along I70 around Cambridge also. My Sister and Brother-in-law have got several pictures of them off their trail cams this year also and my Dad saw one last night pulling into their drive way.


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

musky fisherman said:


> how r they endangered ive treed 6 this **** season while **** hunting in noble county my trapping buddy has caught 4 and released them


I second that. Hunt property in Nobel (Caldwell) also.We see them every year. On stand ,trail cam. We got Three in just one pic.. Seen my first this year on stand. Had a rabbit come flying though ,then with in 30secs. heard a strange growl/purr noise. Nice big cat stalking this rabbit.. .Very cool to watch ,but they sure put a hurt on our Bird/bunny population. We have not seen a grouse in the last two years..bunnies thining out also..


----------

